# My Vamoots CR



## MTBDad

I never got around to posting pictures of my Vamoots. UPS dropped her off right around Halloween. The hoops are new as of last month. Last thing she needs is a Campy 11-speed conversion, that will be my 2012 project. Here's the spec detail:

Vamoots CR 58cm (with taller headtube)
Enve 1.0 Road Fork
Zipp 303 Firecrest/Alchemy/CX-Ray
Moots Stem & Seatpost
SRAM Red/Force Drivetrain
SRAM Red brakes
CK Ceramic Road BB
Open Corsa Pave' (winter tires)
3T Ergonova Team handlebar


----------



## milledille

Congrats on a very stylish bike!
Nice match between the frame and the fork, better than Moots-Moots IMHO,
Why did you choose Enve 1.0 over 2.0?


----------



## Bunyan

Beautiful, I love the looks of Moots. I bet it even rides nicer. 
How soon are you looking to swap to Compy? Are you lookin to off load the Red/Force bits?


----------



## pgsky

Great looking bike! I run the same "winter" tires on my CR. Love 'em!


----------



## MTBDad

Congrats on a very stylish bike!
Nice match between the frame and the fork, better than Moots-Moots IMHO,
Why did you choose Enve 1.0 over 2.0?

- I spoke with the crew at ENVE and they said that the 1.0 would ride a little 'softer'. Few Ti bike owners are mainly ocncerned with weight, so the saved 75grams was not the determinant. They said if I was going to use the fork for racing, crits, etc to go with the 2.0, otherwise 1.0. So far, I love the fork!!


----------



## Bunyan

That's interesting with the 1.0 vs. 2.0 fork. I guess that makes sense since I was told to get the 2.0 tapered which would be better suited for a large Clyde. In comparison the 2.0 should be a bit stiffer for me and I'm hoping for a stiff enough fork but also soft enough to compliment the Ti frame. 

I like the white handlebar tape. I wonder how the bike would look with a white seat.


----------



## timerxrsvip

Your bike looks great with the Moots stem and seat post - looks like it was meant to be that way!


----------



## twigseattle

Your bike looks great.
I like Lizard SKins tape and Pave wheels.


I like the way the matte Enve fork looks with the frame.
I think your saddle and bar tape should match. You can put black on when the white gets trashed this season.

I like that you got the headtube extended and dont have a spacer stack, - it makes the bike look properly "custom" fit.

What Campy group are you thinking of for 2012? What is the reason you are choosing it over Red?


----------



## pgsky

Bunyan said:


> I like the white handlebar tape. I wonder how the bike would look with a white seat.


Here's mine with white bar tape (Brooks leather) and a white saddle (WTB Silverado Carbon).


----------



## grandsupercycle

sweet ride ... love the contrasting orange/salmon colors .... what wheels are those?


----------



## Bunyan

pgsky, sweet ride. How do you like the Edge fork? I'm looking at one as well for my upcoming build. Is that the 1.0 or 2.0 tapered? 
Your wheels look like Industry 9 wheels. Sadly I'm over the suggested weight limit for their wheels.


----------



## FTR

MTBDad
Very nice build.
Congratulations and I am sure you are loving her.

I am looking to build something similar but around the older (2009) geometry.
How much is your HT extension?
I am looking at making my HT 185mm rather than 176mm for the 58cm and keeping a 15mm extension above the TT.
Can I ask why you went with an increased extension rather than just a longer HT?


----------



## MTBDad

*The Frame is a Stock...*

58 with the headtube from a 60cm frame. When I ordered the bike, Moots offfered the ability to swap up one headtube for no fee. I liked the extra few mm's as 50 is right around the corner and I am valuing the little extra bits of comfort!!


----------



## FTR

OK cool.
I understand now.
That makes sense to get what you wanted/needed with no additional outlay.


----------



## pgsky

grandsupercycle said:


> sweet ride ... love the contrasting orange/salmon colors .... what wheels are those?


Industry Nine i30 wheelset. I plan to build a second wheelset with mango Chris King hubs and Mavic Open Pro rims for a few bike tours later this year.


----------



## pgsky

Bunyan said:


> pgsky, sweet ride. How do you like the Edge fork? I'm looking at one as well for my upcoming build. Is that the 1.0 or 2.0 tapered?
> Your wheels look like Industry 9 wheels. Sadly I'm over the suggested weight limit for their wheels.


Thanks! It's the Industry Nine i30 wheelset and its an Enve/Edge 1.0 fork. The fork rides smooth and tracks precise, I also like the looks, so no complaints. However, I feel that it's the Enve handlebar that really makes the ride so comfortable, so also consider that with your build.


----------



## Bunyan

Ah, good point. I haven't really put much thought into the handlebars. I'll have to take a look at them. 
Let us know how you like the CK wheels compared to the I9's once they're built up. 
Enjoy your ride!


----------



## cstpeter

This is one of the prettiest builds I've seen. Love those wheels. Enjoy.


----------



## Yangpei

Bunyan said:


> I like the white handlebar tape. I wonder how the bike would look with a white seat.


Here's another Vamoots CR with a white seat


----------



## Bunyan

Thanks man, looks great. Killer build as well. Do you travel a lot with it? 
I'm just getting ideas for my upcoming build.


----------



## Yangpei

Bunyan said:


> Thanks man, looks great. Killer build as well. Do you travel a lot with it?
> I'm just getting ideas for my upcoming build.


Thanks. I had the bike built up primarily for my TdF trip last year. I rode the bike for 5 days following the 2011 TdF. Since then, it has been on 2 or 3 more trips. The last one was flying up to Santa Rosa to ride in Levi's Gran Fondo last year. The S&S Couplers really make it easy to pack the bike and ship without being penalized with oversize charges.


----------



## voodoo01

I love your ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## pgsky

Yangpei said:


> Here's another Vamoots CR with a white seat


Always enjoy seeing your bike and it has me continually thinking about sending my frame back to Moots for S&S couplings since I plan to travel more in the coming years.


----------



## SurfSailRide

Hey all - 

I'm debating between a new Vamoots CR and a 2009 S-Works Tarmac... The Vamoots is a brand new 2010 leftover for $2200, the Tarmac is a brand new 2009 left over for $1700, built up one but never ridden... What are your thoughts? I am not very familiar with a titanium ride, but I'd like the idea of building a "keep this one forever" ride.

Thanks!


----------



## Yangpei

SurfSailRide said:


> Hey all -
> 
> I'm debating between a new Vamoots CR and a 2009 S-Works Tarmac... The Vamoots is a brand new 2010 leftover for $2200, the Tarmac is a brand new 2009 left over for $1700, built up one but never ridden... What are your thoughts? I am not very familiar with a titanium ride, but I'd like the idea of building a "keep this one forever" ride.
> 
> Thanks!


I love my Vamoots CR. It is the most comfortable road bike I've ever ridden. It does everything well. You can't go wrong with Moots. 

But, I think you can probably get the price down for a 2010 Vamoots CR. I believe new frames are around $3000, but most dealers will take 15-20% off - putting a new frame in the range of $2400-2550. If you pay cash, they probably won't charge you tax.


----------



## bon_gabs

Dang,,$2200 for moots,,its no brainer its a major rubbery,,I paid 3k for my vamoots..you wont ride any other bike if you try ti especially Moots..:thumbsup::thumbsup:,,heres mine..enjoying it for 350miles for now and more..












SurfSailRide said:


> Hey all -
> 
> I'm debating between a new Vamoots CR and a 2009 S-Works Tarmac... The Vamoots is a brand new 2010 leftover for $2200, the Tarmac is a brand new 2009 left over for $1700, built up one but never ridden... What are your thoughts? I am not very familiar with a titanium ride, but I'd like the idea of building a "keep this one forever" ride.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## SurfSailRide

Great feedback! Anyone else?





bon_gabs said:


> Dang,,$2200 for moots,,its no brainer its a major rubbery,,I paid 3k for my vamoots..you wont ride any other bike if you try ti especially Moots..:thumbsup::thumbsup:,,heres mine..enjoying it for 350miles for now and more..


----------



## bon_gabs

SurfSailRide said:


> Great feedback! Anyone else?



just curious,,what frame size your buying?


----------



## SurfSailRide

bon_gabs said:


> just curious,,what frame size your buying?


58 Vamoots vs. 58 S-Works Tarmac. The Cannondale is a 58 and the Rouaix is a 56.

Why do ask?


----------



## bon_gabs

I found a vamoots on ebay but its size 52 never mind,,good luck with your decision,,but Im leaning to moots though,,Im selling all of my carbon bikes and just keep my moots..I just realized that Ti ride like carbon..



SurfSailRide said:


> 58 Vamoots vs. 58 S-Works Tarmac. The Cannondale is a 58 and the Rouaix is a 56.
> 
> Why do ask?


----------



## MTBDad

*Campy Conversion Complete*

Finished the conversion to Campy Super Record this weekend. Lot going on at home, so only time for a super quick spin to feel it out. It took zero time to adjust to adjust from SRAM to Campy. Very different feel, very solid, positive shifts. Warm weather getting here right on schedule!!


----------



## SurfSailRide

Just thought I'd share... Thanks for the input everyone...

Pretty much all Ultegra. I'll upgrade as I can.

As expected, it fits like a glove, and rides like a supercharged magic carpet.


----------



## SteveV0983

Great looking ride. And I wouldn't upgrade from Ultegra because I personally think it is the best thing out there. I've used a version of Ultegra for over 22 years (it used to be called 600) and it is consistently reliable, shifts perfect every time, and never lets you down. I'm in the process of ordering a Vamoots and will be happy to switch my full Ultegra 6600 setup over to it.


----------



## pdx

Love all the Vamoots CR pics.

I'm looking to remove the decals on the seat tube as well, as some of you have done.
Any tips/pointers on the easiest method for removal?

Thanks!


----------



## pdx

Here's mine from today's ride.
Waiting on ENVE offset seatpost and stem.
Will switch to white saddle and put on some fresh tape (it's been a long winter).

Again, looking for advice on removing seat tube decals.

Cheers,

d.

View attachment 255866


----------

